# how to get rid of mcafee security center and virus scan keeps popping up



## bcrook (May 2, 2010)

how can i get rid of McAfee Security Center and virus scan from popping up all the time help,its driving me crazy:4-dontkno also is there a free,i mean free software download to get rid of virus,s i am new on this comp.i need some one to giude me ,help,help.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

to *TSF*,

If I am understanding your post correctly, you are wanting to uninstall McAfee and find another Anti-virus software for your system.

How to uninstall McAfee

*OR*

You can download, install and run Revo Uninstaller which in my opinion does a more thorough job than your Add and Remove utility.

For recommendations for other security and cleaning tools click on _'learning each day'_ in my signature for advice. 

Reading the edit in your post, I recommend you download, install, and run MalwareBytes immediately to make sure you have no warnings of virus issues. The link is in my signature tutorial.

kind regards,


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, bcrook -

If McAfee is alerting you all the time, perhaps the machine is infected, and McAfee can't handle everything.

Rather than uninstall it and leave the machine wide open, perhaps you should have the machine checked for infections by one of the Analysts.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. 

Please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

For details on how to secure your system using freely available software, there's a sticky thread at the top of this forum

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------

